# Minersville Smallmouth Bass



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I caught some sweet fish at Minersville recently. Here is a map of where I fished from shore and where I caught them: Minersville Bass Fishing Report

If you haven't got any plans this weeked, go give them a try!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a really BIG.........picture!


----------

